# CFL Thread



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

I didn't see any CFL threads, and I'm stoked that the bombers have gone through the preseason without a loss (or win for that matter, but I won't split hairs).

Anybody following CFL?


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I haven't been following as closely over the last couple of years, but I still listen to every Bomber game.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

You've been more loyal than me. I hadn't watched more than highlights until last year because I couldn't witness the thrashing anymore. They've had a lot of bad years, so here's hoping that they're ready to play this season.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

deleted


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've never paid any attention to the CFL, like most people East of Ontario  

I keep an eye on it a little bit lately, since a good friend of mine got drafted to the Argos.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I find the pre season doesn't mean a whole lot in making predictions--although it helps.
It's more for the teams to make decisions--but the first 2 or 3 games are also like that & you will sometimes see teams making overhauls after that--and sometimes that works.
That said I am looking forward to the season getting underway for real.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

deleted


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I want there to be an Atlantic team so bad. Not only for the sake of having a 10th team, but because Maritime parents whose kids end up on teams from St. FX, St. Mary's, Acadia, and Mount Alison (all historically sources of CFL players) deserve to be able to see their kids play for a pro team in their home region. There is a special thrill when you see a hometown boy do something special on a hometown team (or one close enough).

Just where such a team should be is the question. For two seasons a few years back, the CFL had a regular season game in Moncton, to gauge interest. They haven't done it the last few years, so I don't know if that reflects disinterest on the part of the public or on the part of the CFL management. Because it is a reasonable distance from Fredericton, Saint John, Charlottetown, and Halifax-Dartmouth, Moncton seems the logical spot. Clearly the Halifax-Dartmouth area is the largest _single_ market. But it starts to be far enough away to be a deterrent for much of the NB population (although easily driveable as a day-trip from Moncton). Moncton is also more or less non-partisan, as far as university teams go (when's the last time you heard about a CFL player coming from U d'M?). I think the overarching question is whether either unicipality could afford a suitable stadium, and whether the transportation costs (EVERY game would involve an air trip) would be a back-breaker for an Atlantic franchise.

As for what the pre-season might have indicated, we've seen some interesting players, but most teams only dressed the folks they wanted to try out, and not their first-string people, so regular-season games will have a somewhat different roster. Still, I'm pretty stoked for this season.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

bluesician said:


> I've always thought that the CFL would benefit from having a team in the east...Halifax would be a good choice.


It might work out well. Especially with big boost in attendance we've seen at the Q League hockey games since the Mooseheads had a few good seasons.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Big fan here. Friday Night Football is the best thing TSN ever did. I already have my PVR set to record the season opener tomorrow, Friday's game, and of course for my Argos taking on that team from down the QEW on Sunday.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Should be a good one. I'd be willing to bet that the bombers go undefeated through week one...

They have a bye-week.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

colchar said:


> Big fan here. Friday Night Football is the best thing TSN ever did. I already have my PVR set to record the season opener tomorrow, Friday's game, and of course for my Argos taking on that team from down the QEW on Sunday.


Finally, something we can agree on! 

Whenever someone tries to sell me on how much better NFL is, I direct them to this video. You simply cannot get this sort of thrill fromNFL ball, because the rules and field size preclude it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Finally, something we can agree on!
> 
> Whenever someone tries to sell me on how much better NFL is, I direct them to this video. You simply cannot get this sort of thrill fromNFL ball, because the rules and field size preclude it.


I remember that game.

As for Atlantic Canada--it would be cool to see a team there, but where to locate it?
Costs of travel?
Appropriate facility/stadium?

Those all need to be answered first--and who owns it?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

zontar said:


> As for Atlantic Canada--it would be cool to see a team there, but where to locate it?
> Costs of travel?
> Appropriate facility/stadium?
> 
> Those all need to be answered first--and who owns it?


Biggest single market is Halifax/Dartmouth, but the point roughly equidistant to all major markets within a day-trip distance is Moncton. around, or less than, a 2hr drive from Fredericton, Saint John, Charlottetown, and Halifax/Dartmouth. Individually, nothing special, but collectively you're starting to push a million, and that doesn't include the smaller municipalities like Truro, Sussex, Amherst, etc. If Saskatchewan can support a team, then so can the Atlantic provinces. 

The stumbling block seems to be that while the Riders and Bombers can hop on a bus for the Banjo Bowl, and the Ti-Cats and Argos can take their own cars to games in the other city, any Atlantic team would always have to fly. Of course the same can be said for the BC Lions. But then they have a much larger local market.

And not that it is the least important factor, there would need to be a stadium built. Given that the CFL season includes only 10 home games, economic justification for a stadium would be found in the ability to have enough other events there to make it worth building. That would seem to be the bigger stumbling block. You get the odd big name music acts out there once in a while, but not really often enough. There's no soccer or baseball team that would draw crowds, either.

Potential owners? McCains or Irvings.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Halifax would have to build a stadium way on the outskirts of town.

We're busy trying to get a pop up stadium built for a pro soccer team for a 2018 startup league. 

We also can't get more than 25 fans to show up for a pro basketball team either.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I am SOOOO confused. I'm watching the Montreal-Saskatchewan game and....wait, Durant is the *Als'* QB? Ernest Jackson and Duron Carter play for the *Riders? * What is this, some kind of spouse-swapping hippie commune?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I am SOOOO confused. I'm watching the Montreal-Saskatchewan game and....wait, Durant is the *Als'* QB? Ernest Jackson and Duron Carter play for the *Riders? * What is this, some kind of spouse-swapping hippie commune?


I guess you weren't following the late season news & off season news...
Basically the Riders made some sweeping changes after their season last year was a bust-- And Durant got hurt for most of it--again.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

I saw the highlights yesterday morning. Jt looked like Durant had a pretty good game at any rate. I don't know why he made a point of staring down the SK bench after the game though.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

NoTalentHack said:


> I saw the highlights yesterday morning. Jt looked like Durant had a pretty good game at any rate. I don't know why he made a point of staring down the SK bench after the game though.


Payback I guess.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Heh-heh, fair enough, I guess I always rhink of those trades as executive choices, and the players are still buddies. Then, again, I guess there could have been some trash talk regardless


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

Argonauts are 1-0 with a convincing win over the Ti-Cats!

I'm happy about the win but I realize it's only the first game.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So was most of Toronto at the Pride parade? There were an awful lot of empty seats at that game yesterday.

SJ Green was on fire. Fantuz and Tasker seemed MIA. Are the Argos going to be the 2010 Alouettes this year? Weird. The Argos have Green, Brandon Whittaker, Bear Woods and Trestman as coach.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

bluesician said:


> Argonauts are 1-0 with a convincing win over the Ti-Cats!
> 
> I'm happy about the win but I realize it's only the first game.



I don't like the Ti-Cats and their fans are unbearable so I _really_ enjoyed watching that game.

I have thought for a while now that the Argos should get rid of Ray (interesting stat - since he joined the team they have won more games when he has been out hurt than they have with him playing), but that performance was impressive. If Trestman can do with him what he did with Calvillo I'll be more than happy.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

colchar said:


> I don't like the Ti-Cats and their fans are unbearable so I _really_ enjoyed watching that game.
> 
> I have thought for a while now that the Argos should get rid of Ray (interesting stat - since he joined the team they have won more games when he has been out hurt than they have with him playing), but that performance was impressive. If Trestman can do with him what he did with Calvillo I'll be more than happy.



I agree colchar!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well that was a better result for the Stamps--chalk it up to early season stuff for both teams though.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I watched it to the bitter end. Could have gone either way. A couple of really spectacular runs, and a few terrific catches. Not like SJ Green showed the other night, but still pretty good. And what the heck happened to Paredes? Did he accidentally put on someone else's shoes or something?

I haven't seen Chris Williams in action since the Redblacks lost him to BC. Is he producing yardage?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Ricky Ray came back to earth this week. Just couldn't play against the zone.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Tough game for the Bombers tonight. Saskatchewan played well against the Als.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I've got Bob on the radio, watching the TV.

They're saying no team in the last 3 years has won after having a bye in week one.

The stadium looks good. I don't see any stairs from the stands to the field. The pipes weren't insulated either. I hope the structure was poured properly.

The concourse looks properly wide, anyways.

It looks good.

O'Shea's wearing a Walby jersey? lol.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I notice way less flags. Is this new this year? This is great.

Bombers up after 3 quarters! The offence is figuring it out, Go Blue.

A couple of Dressler touchdowns to make the green hoard melancholic.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Flushed!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Where the _hell_ are the Argos fans?

Reading an item on the "health of the CFL" yesterday, and Argo home games have the worst attendance in the CFL; a full 3000-5000 or more less, per game, than other teams. I thought moving to a smaller stadium would enhance fan enthusiasm the way that the Als moving to Molson stadium did. But even in a smaller stadium, one sees huge pockets of empty seats. Cripes, high school games in the US get better attendance.

So what is responsible? Is it ticket prices? Parking? The price of a beer and hot dog? Uncomfortable seating? Too much competition from other sports? It sure isn't a lousy team, because as much as I'm not an Argos fan, they play some exciting ball on occasion. So what gives?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

One theory I've heard is that they do have a devoted core of fans--but too many Torontonians feel they deserve an NFL team--yet the Buffalo Bills games played in TO were underwhelming in tickets sales.
ANother theory is that they save their money for the Leafs.
As well the theory that it's overkill with the Leafs, Blue Jays, Raptors, and to a lesser degree the Rock (NLL) and TorontoFC (MLS)
Maybe a bit off all three and some other factors?

it would be nice to see them have a successful attendance record...


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

I think there's a lot of truth to the fact that there is a lot of competition for the sports fan dollar in Toronto. Right now the Argos are at the bottom of the list. I remember the days before the Jays when it was just the Leafs and the Argos and the Argos consistently drew 50,000 fans to Exhibition Stadium.

Argos are 1-1...it was a close game against the Lions until the 4th quarter...we'll see what happens against the Redblacks on Saturday.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Bombers/Stamps tonight. I'm not expecting too much; I'll just be happy if I make it through the game.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

The fans are out, the Stamps are 2 and out!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So far, they're holding their own.

Personally, I'd like to see Clarence Denmark snag a game-winning catch. For some reason, I have a soft spot for the guy. But I don't know what's up with Nichols' depth perception. He's overthrowing just about every long pass.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Yuck.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Not a great first half for the Stamps--but good teams find a way to win--even if they aren't playing at their best...


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Ottawa is blowing this.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

First half of the Argos-Redblacks game, it felt like the Argos had been paid to throw it. Secondhalf felt like the Redblacks had been paid to throw it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well the Riders win their first of the season and are now 1-2, and some Rider fans I know (Not all, or even most--but some) are starting to plan the Grey Cup parade...

But , who knows--teams have had worse starts & gone on to win it all.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I miss the days of Fantuz, Getzlaf, Dressler, and Bagg, when it seemed like Durant could throw a ball in any direction, and there'd be a sure pair of hands to catch it, but Roosevelt is one hell of an addition to the team. PROTECT him.

So far, this season feels like the deck was shuffled. Players are on teams I don't associate them with, some are back from injury, some gone with injury, and plenty of new ones. I find myself unable to say "those two will be at the Cup in November".


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> So far, this season feels like the deck was shuffled. Players are on teams I don't associate them with, some are back from injury, some gone with injury, and plenty of new ones. I find myself unable to say "those two will be at the Cup in November".


I think that happens most seasons--or at least it turns out that way.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My son recommended this fictional document to me, although I have to read it. It concerns Tim Tebow's imagined CFL career: The Tim Tebow CFL Chronicles


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

mhammer said:


> My son recommended this fictional document to me, although I have to read it. It concerns Tim Tebow's imagined CFL career: The Tim Tebow CFL Chronicles


I got a little dizzy reading that. I'm not sure if I can finish it.

Today it's the Tebow deficient Argos at Winnipeg.

They will have settle for Ray, who completes everything he gets time to throw.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, it's pretty surreal. Feels like Hunter S. Thompson writing about CFL.


----------



## StrummingBob (Jun 12, 2017)

Hammerhands said:


> I got a little dizzy reading that. I'm not sure if I can finish it.
> 
> Today it's the Tebow deficient Argos at Winnipeg.
> 
> They will have settle for Ray, who completes everything he gets time to throw.


Doesn't Montreal still hold his CFL rights? Lets see how well Tebow time works in baseball, there still might be a chance. Could you imagine if RG3, Tebow and Kap all came to the CFL?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As much as I was hoping for an Ottawa victory against the Als last night - but more particularly a strong and confident showing by the Redblacks - the way it ended left a kind of sour taste in my mouth. The Alouettes were poised to score a winning touchdown in the last 2 minutes, and while the Redblacks _nominally_ caused a turnover as a result of an unsuccessful 3rd-down quarterback sneak, I wasn't sure about where the refs spotted the ball. I accept that sometimes the perspective the TV viewer has may be different than what the line judge sees, and when the bodies are all piled up like that, with the ball-carrier's knees far from the ground, just where does one say the forward progress ends. Still, it seemed like there had been more forward progress than was indicated by the spot. So when they brought the sticks out and the Als were shown to have missed a 1st down by 6 inches, that seemed questionable to me. Jacques Chapdelaine didn't throw a challenge flag (although I don't know if spots are challengeable), nor did anyone on the Als throw a hissy fit, so I gather they just accepted it.

But like I say, the "win" hinged on the accuracy of the spot. Had the Redblacks' D-line pushed the QB back behind the line of scrimmage, I would have been satisfied with the win. But this just seemed like a win contingent on measurement error, and that doesn't sit well with me. I hope the next Redblacks game is a clear unambiguous win.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

mhammer said:


> As much as I was hoping for an Ottawa victory against the Als last night - but more particularly a strong and confident showing by the Redblacks - the way it ended left a kind of sour taste in my mouth. The Alouettes were poised to score a winning touchdown in the last 2 minutes, and while the Redblacks _nominally_ caused a turnover as a result of an unsuccessful 3rd-down quarterback sneak, I wasn't sure about where the refs spotted the ball. I accept that sometimes the perspective the TV viewer has may be different than what the line judge sees, and when the bodies are all piled up like that, with the ball-carrier's knees far from the ground, just where does one say the forward progress ends. Still, it seemed like there had been more forward progress than was indicated by the spot. So when they brought the sticks out and the Als were shown to have missed a 1st down by 6 inches, that seemed questionable to me. Jacques Chapdelaine didn't throw a challenge flag (although I don't know if spots are challengeable), nor did anyone on the Als throw a hissy fit, so I gather they just accepted it.
> 
> But like I say, the "win" hinged on the accuracy of the spot. Had the Redblacks' D-line pushed the QB back behind the line of scrimmage, I would have been satisfied with the win. But this just seemed like a win contingent on measurement error, and that doesn't sit well with me. I hope the next Redblacks game is a clear unambiguous win.


I agree, I don't initially like it when my teams win because of dodgy calls. But then I remind myself that they lose based on them often enough and enjoy the restoration of Karmic balance.

I'll settle for some bad calls in the Bombers' favour tomorrow; it's the only chance they have against the Lions.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You make a fair point. I don't know that it will make for a sound sleep _every_ post-game evening, but it will buffer things a bit.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Well, the Bombers blew it in the fourth but at least they made a game of it. The Leos are tough


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

NoTalentHack said:


> Well, the Bombers blew it in the fourth


Right before the end, I was saying to myself "Bombers have this in the bag now, the only way they could blow this is an interception". *#*(


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You can finally play a Canadian football video game — just without any CFL teams


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

mhammer said:


> You can finally play a Canadian football video game — just without any CFL teams


Heh-heh, I guess it's a start. Nice to see Edmonton's represented by their regional animal, the rhino.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I've never enjoyed watching the Ti-Cats more than I am this week


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> You can finally play a Canadian football video game — just without any CFL teams


Looks cool.
I did create CFL teams a number of years ago for the PC version of Madden.
But you do play NFL rules.
Since it was also a 32 team league I created other teams to make a 32 team CFL.
Then I also created the actual US based teams and a few more so there was a 16 US based team conference and a 16 team Canadian based team conference.
I don't play much anymore--spending more time on other stuff, but it was fun.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Are these kidney pads new?


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Hammerhands said:


> Are these kidney pads new?


I thought they always had them, but I'm not certain.

Man, the Bombers are actually a legitimate CFL team this year. Some great nail-biters, and they've only been blown-out once.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

It looks like a pillow.


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

I know I've seen them before, maybe not every player though. If I was playing football these days I'd look like the Michelin Man


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Well Ray is out injured again........who could've seen that coming?


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

colchar said:


> Well Ray is out injured again........who could've seen that coming?


I noticed by the number of times he was being hit that he eventually was going to be injured. He's taking too long to make a play. Hopefully he won't be out too long.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

bluesician said:


> I noticed by the number of times he was being hit that he eventually was going to be injured. *He's taking too long to make a play.* Hopefully he won't be out too long.



I noticed that too. The funny thing is that he has been putting up great numbers despite that.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

colchar said:


> I noticed that too. The funny thing is that he has been putting up great numbers despite that.


Agree!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bluesician said:


> I noticed by the number of times he was being hit that he eventually was going to be injured. He's taking too long to make a play. Hopefully he won't be out too long.


He has been slowing down a bit that way--but is interesting that he still gets yards--part of that is on him in terms of his arm, instinct & his brains.
Part of that is his receivers giving him targets.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

zontar said:


> He has been slowing down a bit that way--but is interesting that he still gets yards--part of that is on him in terms of his arm, instinct & his brains.
> Part of that is his receivers giving him targets.




SJ Green is a big part of that. Not the only part, but a big part.

And has anyone else noticed that it is the year of the highlight real catch in the CFL?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There _have_ been a great many spectacular one-handed snags. I guess some years it's kickoff returns, and other years it's one-handed highlight-reel catches.

Is it me or do the kick-return guys keep changing? You see one guy do an exciting "pinball" 50-yard return, and it seems like the next week they have a different guy returning. I suppose tey disappear due to injuries. Personally, I miss Ezra Landry, when he played for the Als. He was an exciting player to watch; also eliminated from the roster due to injury. Chris Rainey, on the Lions is an exciting player to watch, as is Edmonton's Travon Van, and Ottawa's Powell. And Jerome Messam is....well, Jon Cornish in disguise, a CP freight train dressed as a human being. 

You have to wonder why the heavier-duty running backs never get put on kick return. I suppose it's because ability to plow through onrushing hordes isn't as critical to effective kick return as being light on your feet and able to turn quickly.

But yeah, Green has been a one-man highlight machine this year.

Some of you may remember I raised the topic of first-string quarterbacks spending an inordinate amount of time on the injury list a few seasons back. I had contacted Jock Climey, who also expressed some curiosity about it, and said he would ask the stats guys, but I never heard anything back or on-air followup. I don't know if it was in response to that season, but it _seems_ like the refs are calling roughing the passer more often this season. I can't tell if that's true. And if it is, I can't tell if it is happening because defensive squads are simply being more aggressive and careless, or because the league requested greater attention to the security and safety of their most valuable personnel.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I have to admit, I'm glad I watched the Sask/BC game last night. 

I would have thought it was a throw away, game. But 4 Interceptions later, also running the score up. 
I'm not a wally buonno fan, don't know what it is about that guy, I just don't find him likeable.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hamilton Tiger-Cats lose in practice match against training equipment


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Great game last night. Nice to see the Bombers finally put a stop to the Edmonton machine. Mind you, with both Bowman and Zylstra out of commission, that puts a crimp in the Esks' style, and fewer dependable targets for Reilly. But still....Andrew frickin' Harris, baby. Wow. I know they talk about YAC-yards, but maybe they oughta start talking about YAT-yards (yards after tackle). That guy kept going and going.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The Stamps squeak out a win--and Ottawa makes Hamilton look silly...
then today the Argos demolish the Als.

So some good results in the west any way.
As for the East--I'm not as invested in who won--at least not yet.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's not _entirely_ clear that the Grey Cup will see the Argos face the Eskimos, given the impact that a few select injuries seems to have on both teams, but it's looking more and more that way. Those two teams seem to be most confident in their division. That said, we're only halfway. Things can change.

If the Argos DO make it to the show, I'm sure they'll be happy to play in front of a full house, instead of the half-empty stands they normally play to. Must be tough work being a cameraman at those games, trying to avoidspending too much time pointed at the empty seats.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Wel


mhammer said:


> It's not _entirely_ clear that the Grey Cup will see the Argos face the Eskimos, given the impact that a few select injuries seems to have on both teams, but it's looking more and more that way. Those two teams seem to be most confident in their division. That said, we're only halfway. Things can change.
> 
> If the Argos DO make it to the show, I'm sure they'll be happy to play in front of a full house, instead of the half-empty stands they normally play to. Must be tough work being a cameraman at those games, trying to avoidspending too much time pointed at the empty seats.


and the Eskimos haven't played every other team yet either..


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

I enjoyed watching the Argonauts destroy the Alouettes on Saturday. Ricky Ray had a great game.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The bizarre part of that is just how much of the former Alouettes organization is now part of the Argos; Trestman, Whittaker, Woods, Green. Must feel weird to decimate your former team-mates like that.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

mhammer said:


> The bizarre part of that is just how much of the former Alouettes organization is now part of the Argos; Trestman, Whittaker, Woods, Green. Must feel weird to decimate your former team-mates like that.


Agree!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Austin has fired himself as head coach of the Ti-Cats.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Whadda game!!!

The Alouettes-Bombers game last night was one terrific piece of entertainment. The last play of regulation time involved THREE return kicks, following the kickoff resulting from Montreal's tying last-minute touchdown. Montreal kicks off, Winnipeg's kick return people doa razzle-dazzle punt, hoping to take advantage of an onside receiver further down the field. Montreal catches the punt, and punts it back. In turn, Winnipeg catches that punt, a terrifyingly short distance from it wobbling into the end-zone for a winning point, and kicks it back yet again.

Shades of the October 2010 game against the Argos. Those fans who stayed to the end certainly got their money's worth.

In OT, both Bombers and Als scored converted touchdowns in the first minigame. Second minigame, the Als seemed to be closing in on a touchdown and the Bombers intercepted a pass, leaving the win up to Justin Medlock. VERY glad I stayed up for this one.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Whadda game!!!
> 
> The Alouettes-Bombers game last night was one terrific piece of entertainment. The last play of regulation time involved THREE return kicks, following the kickoff resulting from Montreal's tying last-minute touchdown. Montreal kicks off, Winnipeg's kick return people doa razzle-dazzle punt, hoping to take advantage of an onside receiver further down the field. Montreal catches the punt, and punts it back. In turn, Winnipeg catches that punt, a terrifyingly short distance from it wobbling into the end-zone for a winning point, and kicks it back yet again.
> 
> ...


I just watched the highlights on the CFL website and that WAS quite a finish!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

And the green guys beat up on the otehr green guys--all is well, not a fan of either team--but it helps a certain other team.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As much as I miss the days when Durant had a choice of tossing to Dressler, Getzlaf, Fantuz, or Bagg, I have to say that replacing most of them with Roosevelt, Carter and Marshall is pretty dang fine. Although the Riders' crushingdefeat of Edmonton was really courtesy of Saskatchewan's defense. Reilly barely had a moment to himself, and even when he did, the defense kept knocking the ball loose. T'was a turnover festival.

There are some very impressive running backs in the league this year: Marshall, Messam, Harris, Sutton, Rainey, Gable, and several others. I don't even miss the virtually unstoppable Jon Cornish. There's about as much rushing excitement in this season as I can handle.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

The Ti-Cats are still looking for an assistant head coach.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

bluesician said:


> The Ti-Cats are still looking for an assistant head coach.



I cannot fathom what they could have been thinking when they hired Bryles. Even more astounding is that some others int he league defended that decision.


Riders' Jefferson and Carter defend Tiger-Cats hiring former Baylor coach Art Briles


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

After a couple of losses the Argos gave the Eskimos a good whuppin' at BMO Field.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

colchar said:


> I cannot fathom what they could have been thinking when they hired Bryles. Even more astounding is that some others int he league defended that decision.
> 
> 
> Riders' Jefferson and Carter defend Tiger-Cats hiring former Baylor coach Art Briles


At one level, I find it bizarre and legitimately subject to disdain, too.

On the other hand Briles' misdeeds at Baylor involved his lack of appropriate response to the misdeeds of his _players_, and not anything he did himself; a sin of omission, so to speak. So if the Ti-Cat players behave themselves (and they seem just as likely to hold a prayer meeting on the field as score a touchdown), then, in theory, there should be nothing to worry about other than Briles' coaching skills.

I used to live across the street from an apartment building where many of the non-Canadian Ti-Cats lived, and they were a noisy bunch when gathered to watch a playoff game between their closest competitors, but other than that, never a cause for a police car to show up. Of course that was 35 years ago, and player comportment changes with the larger societal changes.

As well, I think it is fair to remember that university sport coaches in the U.S. are under pressure to deliver crowds and the athletic success that helps to financially support the school. So they are under tremendous pressure to look the other way. CFL teams, on the other hand, seem to be owned as tax writeoffs, rather than crucial income streams (e.g., the Argos). That doesn't mean that CFL coaches would necessarily come down hard on any player that had even the slightest whiff of controversy. But if there are little angels and devils on the shoulders of US college and CFL coaches, let's just say the devil is a little bigger and talks a little louder for those college coaches who know that school revenues are depending on their team. I'm not excusing anything, and I certainly feel that coaches need to set a standard if sport is to bring out the best in people, but it's not like he supplied players with steroids or organized sex parties on their behalf.

Probably the only good thing about the Briles semi-hiring is that it didn't happen during women's health month, with all the players sporting pink socks and wrist guards. It would not have sat well if the players and league were trying to portray concern for women's health and then hired a coach accused of ignoring sexual assault by his players. No, not great PR by any stretch.

Meanwhile, this is starting to turn into yet another season where most of the starting QBs are missing in action due to injuries. Lulay, Glenn, Harris, Collaros. Reilly seems generally robust but has had hand/arm issues. And Durant looked really out of sorts yesterday. A bizarre number of passes hit the ground a few yards short of the intended receivers. Ray and Mitchell may be the only men left standing by the time playoffs come around.

Ottawa's third-stringer, Brian Lindley took over from injured backup QB Drew Tate, and ran a reasonable offense for the remainder of the game, thanks in no small part to his offensive line and the dependability of William Powell. The long succession of 6 and 7-yard runs allowed them to maintain possession for an unheard amount of game time (2/3), preventing any sort of Alouette comeback.

I have to wonder if the Redblacks won't turn to Brad Sinopoli as backup. After all, before becoming a dependable receiver, he was QB for the Ottawa Gee-Gees.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> At one level, I find it bizarre and legitimately subject to disdain, too.
> 
> On the other hand Briles' misdeeds at Baylor involved his lack of appropriate response to the misdeeds of his _players_, and not anything he did himself; a sin of omission, so to speak. So if the Ti-Cat players behave themselves (and they seem just as likely to hold a prayer meeting on the field as score a touchdown), then, in theory, there should be nothing to worry about other than Briles' coaching skills.



By that logic Joe Paterno didn't do anything wrong either.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not excusing either of them. Sins of omission are still sins, and coaches have a moral as well as a practical/operational responsibility. I'm just saying that if one wants to be _purely objective_ about the matter, the question of whether a coach is going to be some sort of bad influence on a team is also a function of the behaviour of the team. If there is nothing to look the other way from, then in principle there is no problem and no risk.

That said, whatever an individual is associated with via their past actions/inaction is a legitimate concern, since it conveys what the team, franchise, and the community it resides in, stand for. I think the Ti-Cats management did a dumb thing by not completely considering such matters before making him the offer, and did the right thing by withdrawing the offer.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bluesician said:


> After a couple of losses the Argos gave the Eskimos a good whuppin' at BMO Field.


And the best part of that is the Esks drop 5 in a row--after winning 7 in a row.
looks good ont hem
Well at least they won't lose this week...








.
.
.
.
.
.


(they have a Bye week)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

zontar said:


> And the best part of that is the Esks drop 5 in a row--after winning 7 in a row.
> looks good ont hem
> Well at least they won't lose this week...
> 
> ...


What the heck happened to the Esks? They started the season strong, and then just fell apart. Was the appearance of a strong start merely the result of playing against teams that were weak or hadn't gotten their act together? Where there some critical injuries to key players? Is Reilly losing it? Not that I'm rooting for them. It just seems odd that they seemed so indomitable for the first two months and then fell apart.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> What the heck happened to the Esks? They started the season strong, and then just fell apart. Was the appearance of a strong start merely the result of playing against teams that were weak or hadn't gotten their act together? Where there some critical injuries to key players? Is Reilly losing it? Not that I'm rooting for them. It just seems odd that they seemed so indomitable for the first two months and then fell apart.


Probably a combination--certainly an easier schedule (& they almost lost a couple of those games)--and then the injuries have not helped one bit.
Reilly is still putting up good numbers overall--so who knows how long it will last...


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

Another win this weekend by the Argonauts puts them in first place in the East!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It seems pretty clear that it doesn't really matter who is in first place in the east, other than determining who will come to Ottawa to be embarrassed by the Stampeders. Unless the Stamps suffer any of the sorts of injuries that have hampered other teams this year, they seem to be the team to beat this year. The Riders came close yesterday, but their blocking let them down in the end.

And I don't know what the heck it is, but there seems to be an epidemic of butter-fingers in the CFL this year. Granted, in Darian Durant's case (whose best years seem to be behind him), the ball has to actually reach you in the air, and not bouncing off the ground. But even when receiver and ball are where they are supposed to be, I'm seeing an awful lot of bobbled and dropped balls, even on the part of otherwise dependable receivers. Is there something about what the less experienced QBs do to the ball spin that makes it harder to catch?


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

Big overtime win for the Argos against the Ti-Cats on Saturday night!


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

I have tickets for Saturday's game against Winnipeg. Hopefully the Argos can clinch the Eastern Final home game with a win!


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

Argos pulled out a squeaker against Winnipeg!


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

It was a heck of a game.

Toronto was gambling, I think they were playing moneyball.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not looking good for Ottawa. Seems Brad Sinopoli is out for the rest of the season with an injured shoulder.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Talk about snarky. In this morning's paper, writer Rob Vanstone (not familiar with him) made his "picks" for the four CFL games coming up this weekend, giving Ottawa over Hamilton by 4, Winnipeg over BC by 13 and Edmonton over Calgary by 3. For the Saskatchewan-Montreal game, he picked the Riders by 43, "if the Alouettes overachieve".


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Talk about snarky. In this morning's paper, writer Rob Vanstone (not familiar with him) made his "picks" for the four CFL games coming up this weekend, giving Ottawa over Hamilton by 4, Winnipeg over BC by 13 and Edmonton over Calgary by 3. *For the Saskatchewan-Montreal game, he picked the Riders by 43, "if the Alouettes overachieve".*


Don't know who he is, but I like his style!

Personally, though, I'd take the 'under'.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Not looking good for Ottawa. Seems Brad Sinopoli is out for the rest of the season with an injured shoulder.


That sucks--I like the guy as a player...


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

The stadium is rather empty.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hammerhands said:


> The stadium is rather empty.


Which one?


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Winnipeg's Investors Group Field.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Looked to be a little chilly. Even so, Investors' Group is one of the loudest stadiums in Canada, and I like it that way. I keep telling people that one of the reasons why they _THINK_ NFL ball is better than CFL is simply because their stadiums hold more people and the louder cheering serves the same function as canned laughter in a sitcom: it persuades the viewer that what they are watching is better than it maybe really is. Canadian stadiums seem to be increasingly designed to amplify crowd noise, so that CFL games just seem more exciting.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll say!


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

No one wants to be in Calgary tonight.

Freezing.


----------



## TVvoodoo (Feb 17, 2010)

just gonna drop my newest strap project right here.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

TVvoodoo said:


> just gonna drop my newest strap project right here.


Cool look overall--but would be better with a white horse on it...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Sooooooo close. When not cheering the hometown Redblacks, my sentiments lean towards the Riders.

The Argos played a heckuva game, but the Riders made a remarkable comeback (a little too) late in the 4th quarter. As much as I would have preferred the green to win, hopefully this will help to fill the stands at BMO field a little fuller next year. It's depressing watching Argo home games with all those empty red seats. Still, I hope to wander around downtown next week, and witness the silliness that is Grey Cup week.

This leaves the historical pattern of no western crossover team ever winning the eastern final intact. On the other hand, one has to consider that any western team which crosses over is the 4th best team in the west, and goes against the 2nd and 1st best teams in the east. And much of what makes them 4th in the west is victories over the bottom-ranked western team and bottom two teams in the east.

FWIW, a business group has come forward with a pitch for a Halifax-based franchise, which the league is mulling over. I think they would have been better placed had there been a well-attended demonstration game this past season. I also think that, from an attendance perspective, Moncton is a better location than Halifax. But then, I'm working from hunch, and assume that they've done the market research.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Eitehr way it's a long drive for those closer to the one that isn't chosen (if it comes to pass)
They would need to take a page from the Roughrider fans' book and plan at least one long trip per season to see a game...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's a lot closer than you think. Moncton is roughly the same driving distance from Fredericton, Saint John, Charlottetown and Halifax - give or take 15 minutes - as Ottawa is from Montreal. Combined metropolitan populations around a million and change. Though it wouldn't bump the total populace much, the numbers do not include Antigonish, Wolfville, and Sackville, where so many college players emerge from, and from where local friends and family would gladly drive the 90 minutes to see their kin/friends play. That's a lot closer than Regina and Winnipeg residents travel for the annual Banjo Bowl, and a whole lot closer than Edmonton residents travelled to see their team currently suffer at the merciless hands of Calgary.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> It's a lot closer than you think. Moncton is roughly the same driving distance from Fredericton, Saint John, Charlottetown and Halifax - give or take 15 minutes - as Ottawa is from Montreal. Combined metropolitan populations around a million and change. Though it wouldn't bump the total populace much, the numbers do not include Antigonish, Wolfville, and Sackville, where so many college players emerge from, and from where local friends and family would gladly drive the 90 minutes to see their kin/friends play. That's a lot closer than Regina and Winnipeg residents travel for the annual Banjo Bowl, and a whole lot closer than Edmonton residents travelled to see their team currently suffer at the merciless hands of Calgary.


The problem is that between NB & NS there is only 1.6 million people. There is a lot more people here that cannot afford to travel and pay to see profession sports teams. I can't see it ever working in the Maritimes.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> It's a lot closer than you think. Moncton is roughly the same driving distance from Fredericton, Saint John, Charlottetown and Halifax - give or take 15 minutes - as Ottawa is from Montreal. Combined metropolitan populations around a million and change. Though it wouldn't bump the total populace much, the numbers do not include Antigonish, Wolfville, and Sackville, where so many college players emerge from, and from where local friends and family would gladly drive the 90 minutes to see their kin/friends play. That's a lot closer than Regina and Winnipeg residents travel for the annual Banjo Bowl, and a whole lot closer than Edmonton residents travelled to see their team currently suffer at the merciless hands of Calgary.


That was part of my point--you would need to get a significant number of those people to make that trip once or twice a year--or more--to even have a shot at it.
So in essence copy what other fans do once or twice a year--but those other places you mention have a bigger population base overall of fans that are closer...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

& looking forward to next Sunday--
Stamps vs Argos...


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Halifax seems to be about the population of Regina and Saskatoon.

1.1 million in Saskatchewan.

It’s about 6 hours to drive to Winnipeg.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hammerhands said:


> Halifax seems to be about the population of Regina and Saskatoon.
> 
> 1.1 million in Saskatchewan.
> 
> It’s about 6 hours to drive to Winnipeg.


That's sort of my point. If Regina can support a team, why couldn't the Maritimes? For me, the bigger hurdle is not so much whether there are enough people within a reasonable drive to support a team, but whether there is enough additional economic justification for erecting a stadium that would need to be able to support a crowd of 20k for a regular season that only has 10 home games. Granted, a 10-team league might expand the number of home games a bit, but there would have to be some regular alternate use of such a stadium to justify whatever investments the corresponding municipality and province would likely have to make, on top of the team owners. They could have a sellout crowd for every single game - and I have confidence they could do that - but what do you do with the facility the other 355 days of the year? I'm not saying they _couldn't_ have some function for it, but they have to figure that out first before pumping money into anything. For instance, is there a soccer team? Are there outdoor concerts? Would other local university sports pony up some usage fees? And so on. Any city council or provincial government that threw millions at any stadium that sat fallow for most ofthe calendar year would be committing political suicide.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

They built a tiny indoor stadium that seats 19,000 people in Fargo. Smaller field size, but the concept is good. It hosts everything an arena would. It would be better if seats moved like the Metrodome.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The CFL is unsafe says Nik Lewis.

*'It's time to say football is not a safe sport': CFL great challenges commissioner on concussions*
*All-time receptions leader Nik Lewis challenges Randy Ambrosie on brain health*

When it comes to concussions, CFL keeps asking wrong questions


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There was a piece in this morning's paper about CFL-great Ron Stewart's declining cognitive status. Given his age (83), attributing his cognitive decline exclusively and decisively to concussions-on-the-gridiron is a crapshoot, and something that would require post-mortem brain examination to conclude, either fully or in part. His family, however, is wondering whether his "problems" that earned the wrath of the Auditor General and public scandal a decade back ( Inmates' ombudsman shirked duties, often skipped work: AG ) were not the result of decreasing memory and neurological factors in being scatter-brained.

Commissioner Ambrosie came in to the position with a headful of steam, and I think players were heartened by that. But in the end, I gather the CFL lawyers were successful in persuading him of the financial implications of expressing any certainty about football-related CTE.

Myself, I think the league should move back to those old rugby-style felt-and-leather helmets, so that no one is motivated to hit with their head. Well, maybe the more improved lightweight versions. The thing is, we know from double blind studies that when athletes _believe_ they are protected from injury via a piece of equipment, they tend to take bigger chances (not unlike folks who drive faster because they place too much faith in ABS brakes). Players need to be _afraid_ they might hurt their head, not confident the helmet will save them.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The problem is not just getting hit in the head, it is also the severe jolts from being hit hard. Remember the hard-hitting defenceman in New Jersey that caused a number of concussions to players when he hit them with thunderous body checks? He didn't hit them in the head but the resultant hit caused the brain to get bruised from the impact. The same occurs in football. In order to stop the concussions, severe hits MUST STOP. There is not other way to stop the concussions.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

No dog in the game but cheering for the underdogs in the snow.Go Argos! You've got to love a national championship where field crew are lined up shovelling snow off the field pre kickoff.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Snow seems to be going strong, wicked weather for a football game.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Snow seems to be going strong, wicked weather for a football game.



Snow games are awesome. To be honest I'm an NFL guy but so far this is a great game. GO ARGOS.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Snowblower?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The sbow-clearing was pathetic. You would think by now there would be some sort of rotating broom attachment to actually clean the astroturf, instead of simply pushing the snow and hoping it gets out of the way. I watched a guy run his little plow-dozer down the field at high speed, pushing a little pile and leaving a trail to his left and right, with precious little actually being removed from the field.

I was on my way down to TD Place to see some of the pre-game activities. My son was going to drop me off. On the way, I did the mental math, and realized that, with the Sunday bus schedule, and our late start, I probably wasn't going to make it back home for the first quarter, so I bailed on the way there and just took the bus home.

With three quarters down, the game has been interesting. Calgary was favoured to win by 7pts, and at the moment they're ahead by 8. But it doesn't seem like a done deal, by any stretch.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

mhammer said:


> The sbow-clearing was pathetic. You would think by now there would be some sort of rotating broom attachment to actually clean the astroturf, instead of simply pushing the snow and hoping it gets out of the way. I watched a guy run his little plow-dozer down the field at high speed, pushing a little pile and leaving a trail to his left and right, with precious little actually being removed from the field.
> 
> I was on my way down to TD Place to see some of the pre-game activities. My son was going to drop me off. On the way, I did the mental math, and realized that, with the Sunday bus schedule, and our late start, I probably wasn't going to make it back home for the first quarter, so I bailed on the way there and just took the bus home.
> 
> With three quarters down, the game has been interesting. Calgary was favoured to win by 7pts, and at the moment they're ahead by 8. But it doesn't seem like a done deal, by any stretch.


It’s ours and we can love it and all that, but the snow removal in the CFL is bush league because that’s what the CFL is. There’s not enough money for high tech stuff in our league.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well. That was quite the game. I hope the sense of impending victory on both sides resulted in lots of tips for my sister, who is working a beer tent.

But, as I like to say, I doubt there is any sport, except for maybe the Triple Crown races, that are as exciting as the last 3 minutes of a CFL game with two decent teams.

The ending was not a foregone conclusion. Not a shocker, but not a foregone conclusion. Maximum entertainment value.

Congrats Toronto. What your baseball, hockey, and basketball teams failed to deliver, your football team did. You can exhale now.  Well deserved.

Now, Torontonians, GO TO THE DAMN GAMES! FILL THOSE SEATS AND SHOW YOUR CHAMPS YOU APPRECIATE THEM!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm just glad no one got hurt and everybody had a fun time.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> It’s ours and we can love it and all that, but the snow removal in the CFL is bush league because that’s what the CFL is. There’s not enough money for high tech stuff in our league.



So long as they can see the yardage lines, the sidelines, and the hash marks I am fine with it. I like the effect that the snow has on the game.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Now, Torontonians, GO TO THE DAMN GAMES! FILL THOSE SEATS AND SHOW YOUR CHAMPS YOU APPRECIATE THEM!


Not gonna happen. Too many here worship at the NFL altar and won't embrace the team. I love the Argos and wish it was different, but that ain't gonna happen in Toronto.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

mhammer said:


> Well. That was quite the game. I hope the sense of impending victory on both sides resulted in lots of tips for my sister, who is working a beer tent.
> 
> But, as I like to say, I doubt there is any sport, except for maybe the Triple Crown races, that are as exciting as the last 3 minutes of a CFL game with two decent teams.
> 
> ...


The soccer team is delivering, which is enough for me. I didn’t even know the Argos were in this game until I turned it on his afternoon 

And I’m not an NFL guy, either, I just find football boring.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, this must be how Argos fans felt in 71...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I was rooting tor the Argos as well. I can't believe they won and that the powerful Stampeders lost the Grey Cup for the second year in a row.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Great game! I really like Chris Cuthbert, he's the voice of the CFL. 
Shania was looking very plastic. Very very sad that these people do that and think they look good.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

capnjim said:


> Great game! Shania was looking very plastic. Very very sad that these people do that and think they look good


I thought she looked pretty darn good. She's 52. Were you very, very sad. Really?


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Actually, I was very sad. She used to be a beautiful woman. Now she looks horrible. She looks like a wax figurine.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

She's wearing a ton of makeup for a stage appearance on national TV, but if you see her in other photos around the internet, she looks great.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

jdto said:


> She's wearing a ton of makeup for a stage appearance on national TV, but if you see her in other photos around the internet, she looks great.


And don't forget it was snowing pretty good and she needed waterproof makeup. I loved how she used a dog sled team to come out on the field.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You have to wonder how the outdoor temperature messes with the tuning of the string instruments. Or do blower-heaters onstage buffer that particular threat?

I recall well the first time I tried out a Travis Bean aluminum-neck guitar some 40 years back. My first thought was "Man, I would _never_ play one of these outside!". There's a reason why aluminum is used for heatsink material. You don't need a guitar neck sucking away any warnth you have in your hands.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> You have to wonder how the outdoor temperature messes with the tuning of the string instruments. Or do blower-heaters onstage buffer that particular threat?
> 
> I recall well the first time I tried out a Travis Bean aluminum-neck guitar some 40 years back. My first thought was "Man, I would _never_ play one of these outside!". There's a reason why aluminum is used for heatsink material. You don't need a guitar neck sucking away any warnth you have in your hands.


My guess is she was singing live but along with a track she recorded for this performance and the musicians were all just for show, nothing live from the instruments.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Shania looks great! She's had work but it's good work. She's also dropped a ton of weight which couldn't have been easy. I 'm not a country fan but I'll always have a soft spot for her. Great back story too.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> My guess is she was singing live but along with a track she recorded for this performance and the musicians were all just for show, nothing live from the instruments.


Possibly. When I attended the 2009 GC in Calgary, I was impressed with how quickly the technical crew were able to wheel out and set up a complete sound system for Blue Rodeo, who clearly played live. Indeed, that impressed me more than the game itself. Since I went back to my workbench to solder during this year's half-time show, I didn't see whether any similar sort of effort was made to provide a sound system for the half-time show. Was there any effort to disperse the sound of the live show to all points in the stadium, or just a bank of guitar amps on the movable stage? If there was no obvious PA system, apart from stage monitors, then I suppose you may be right about singing over a pre-recorded show.

And yeah, Ms. Twain's outfit was kind of over the top. They should have done her up in some sort of combination of the two teams' uniforms. But I did like the dog sled entrance.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

MLSE is buying the Argos:


Maple Leafs Sports & Entertainment to acquire Grey Cup Champion Toronto Argonauts - Toronto Argonauts


Maybe with the weight of MLSE and their PR and media teams behind the Argos they might start bringing in more fans. And now the team will have some serious money behind it as well.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

We can hope. I'm no Argos fan, but every team deserves to have a full stadium cheering them on. Plus, the cameramen and video-production team wouldn't have to work so hard getting shots where the backdrop wasn't row upon row of empty seats. Viewers like to think they're watching a game that _counts_, and not simply a practice scrimmage that wives, friends, and siblings have come to. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

It's been awhile since I've been on the forum. My wife and I retired November 1...YAHOO!

We went to the Eastern Final. It was cold but the end result was the important thing. Exciting game right to the end.

Same with the Grey Cup. I guess it's the old phrase `you gotta play 60 minutes'...one fumble and it's all over. Great result for the Double Blue!

My wife and I have purchased seasons tickets for 2018...a little Retirement/Christmas gift to ourselves.

ARRRRRGOOOOS!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Kudos on both counts: retiring (I pulled the same plug a month earlier), and seasons tickets purchase. I'm a Redblacks supporter to the end, but I believe every team plays better when the stands are full. So good on ya for filling that stadium by two more.

And I guess a begrudging congrats on the Cup, too. *#*D


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks mhammer...congrats to you too on your retirement.

Regardless of what team you cheer for, if you're a CFL fan then you are my brother.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Well it looks like Ray's career is over. I didn't think he should have come back this year, but am now simply hoping that he can recover enough to live a normal life with his family.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

colchar said:


> Well it looks like Ray's career is over. I didn't think he should have come back this year, but am now simply hoping that he can recover enough to live a normal life with his family.


Terrible way to end such a stellar career!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

bluesician said:


> Terrible way to end such a stellar career!


You could pretty much see that sentiment on the faces of all the players standing/kneeling on the field and sidelines when they brought out the stretcher for him. There was also a little bit of "there, but for fortune, go you and I".  Even the big guys can get seriously hurt in ways that end their careers. The last few weeks, we've seen plenty of big guys land on a leg the wrong way. There's certainly much that can be cleaned up about dirty hits, like helmet to helmet or horse-collar tackles, but there's not much you can do about 300lbs stumbling and falling on your leg unintentionally.

Retired quarterbacks have a way of coming back as coaches or head coaches; sometimes quite successfully - like Dave Dickenson - sometimes in promising fashion - like Jason Maas - sometimes hit and miss - like Kent Austin - and sometimes disappointingly - like Anthony Calvillo. I hope Ricky Ray finds a way to enjoy success on the field again, whether it's on the field himself, or from the sidelines, or spotter's/coordinator's booth up in the stands. He deserves that pleasure after that dedication, and giving all of us CFL fans so much pleasure watching him all these years. I wish him nothing but the best.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Curious to see how the manziel story turns out.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am sure of one thing, Toronto is going nowhere this year. Their best hope is to finish higher than Montreal.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> - and sometimes disappointingly - like Anthony Calvillo.


Or Matt Dunnigan.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Who did he coach for? I don't even remember him ever coaching.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Calgary.

I’m not really sure he got much of a chance.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hammerhands said:


> Calgary.
> 
> I’m not really sure he got much of a chance.


He got too much of a chance
he was also the GM--those were dark days for Stamps' fans.

But in his defence he was rushed into it--he wasn't ready.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Maybe he wasn't ready because the steaks weren't.

Road Grill | Episode Guide, Videos & TV Schedule - Recipes


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, surprise, surprise, the Argos came back and won a thriller in Toronto last night. They scored the go ahead TD with 0:01 second left.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

Great game down at BMO Field last night. I'm glad my wife and I stayed to the end.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I am sure of one thing, Toronto is going nowhere this year. Their best hope is to finish higher than Montreal.



In fairness, they sucked to start the year last year too. Not this bad, but they did suck.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

Another close game on Saturday but still a win for the Double Blue!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Both Bethel-Thompson and the Riders' Chris Streveller have been pleasant surprises this season. Manziel _might_ be, but it's hard to tell in the absence of an offensive line to protect him.

With so much of the Cup-winning Alouettes forming the Argos this year (Trestman, Calvillo, and some of the players), given their meagre record, you have to wonder if the _*real*_ engine of the Als during their most recent glory years wasn't Ben Cahoon, rather than Calvillo.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I must've missed Streveller getting traded.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Gah, you're right. I had the Riders' win over the Stamps on my mind, and forgotten he wears the blue and gold. My bad. GF^%@


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

Tough loss for the Double Blue on Friday but give Montreal credit for an exciting win.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Few sports events as exciting, or as big a threat to one's fingernails, as the last 3 minutes of a CFL game.

I'll add Pipkin to the list of exciting additions to this year's roster of new QBs. Both he and Bethel-Thompson put on quite a show. Welcome aboard, gents!

I still like to direct "CFL doubters" to this clip of an older Argos-Als game.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

Another tough loss for the Double Blue against the Riders. The season may be over for them but I still have hope for a playoff game.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

I think the season is over for the Double Blue after the loss to the Stamps.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bluesician said:


> I think the season is over for the Double Blue after the loss to the Stamps.


Not mathematically yet--but it would take a lot of help from other teams


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

zontar said:


> Not mathematically yet--but it would take a lot of help from other teams


I agree.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

Argos are done...time to play spoiler.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bluesician said:


> Argos are done...time to play spoiler.


Spoil things for who though?
Who gets first or second in the East?


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

zontar said:


> Spoil things for who though?
> Who gets first or second in the East?


Yeah you're right zontar...we're playing for pride now.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bluesician said:


> Yeah you're right zontar...we're playing for pride now.


Well maybe they can still help decide first between Ottawa and Hamilton.
Who do they play?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Toronto and Montreal will effectively "decide" who is going to the Cup by permitting one of the western teams to be in the eastern conference playoffs. Once again, it is technically possible for the Grey Cup to be between two western teams. Both Edmonton and Ottawa are capable of being strong teams, but have been inconsistent of late. That said, a "Banjo Bowl" Grey Cup, or a Battle of Alberta Grey Cup are not entirely impossible, given the crossover.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Toronto and Montreal will effectively "decide" who is going to the Cup by permitting one of the western teams to be in the eastern conference playoffs. Once again, it is technically possible for the Grey Cup to be between two western teams. Both Edmonton and Ottawa are capable of being strong teams, but have been inconsistent of late. That said, a "Banjo Bowl" Grey Cup, or a Battle of Alberta Grey Cup are not entirely impossible, given the crossover.


Well not a battle of Alberta if the Eskimos finish 5th--which could happen
Or the Bombers could finish 5th-and no Banjo Bowl Grey Cup


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Looking at the standings this morning, the gap between 2nd and 5th place in the west is smaller than the gap between 2nd and 3rd place in the east. As far as I'm concerned, the western standings are still in play, while the eastern standings (with the exception of who gets to play the eastern final at home) are a done deal. After what Edmonton did to Ottawa the other day, it is entirely in the realm of the possible for Edmonton to end up in 4th place in the west and crossover to the eastern playoffs.

Jeez, we need a 10th team. I don't care if its a Maritime, Quebec City, Kelowna, Saskatoon, or an Iqualuit team, we need 10 teams to put an end to this nonsense. An even number of teams would also curtail the "bye" weeks.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Looking at the standings this morning, the gap between 2nd and 5th place in the west is smaller than the gap between 2nd and 3rd place in the east. As far as I'm concerned, the western standings are still in play, while the eastern standings (with the exception of who gets to play the eastern final at home) are a done deal. After what Edmonton did to Ottawa the other day, it is entirely in the realm of the possible for Edmonton to end up in 4th place in the west and crossover to the eastern playoffs.
> 
> Jeez, we need a 10th team. I don't care if its a Maritime, Quebec City, Kelowna, Saskatoon, or an Iqualuit team, we need 10 teams to put an end to this nonsense. An even number of teams would also curtail the "bye" weeks.


The crossover isn't there due to an odd number of teams--it was in play when there were 8 teams in the league.
It was put into play because for so many years the 4th place team in the West had a much better record than the 3rd place team in the East.
BC & Calgary lost out to this quite a bit at one time.

As well--when there were 8 teams there were still bye weeks.
So 10 teams doesn't automatically end those things.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hmm. I wasn't aware of that. Too caught up in grad school, parenthood and work at the time to notice, I guess.
I always figured the bye weeks were because the 9th team didn't have anyone to play against.

Still, I join many in looking forward to a team representing the Maritimes in some way. Although a piece in the paper this morning on the AAF (Alliance of American Football), suggests they pose a threat to the CFL's future. Not that there is a shortage of people who would like to play pro football and get paid for it, and not that there is no Canadian talent, but if another league pays USD for whatever talent the NFL doesn't scoop up, that would leave less talent for the CFL to attract. Moreover, the AAF plan is to have a 10-game season, from February to April. The CFL season plugs the gap between the April and the normal start of the NFL season, but for those whose interest in the CFL is largely because they miss football after the NFL season ends, CFL becomes a bit less of an attractant under those conditions.

Did any Eastern CFL teams ever cross over, or was that asking for the miraculous?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Did any Eastern CFL teams ever cross over, or was that asking for the miraculous?


Most years there wasn't a crossover at all, but it has happened more often lately--and would have happened more if it was in place earlier.
No Eastern team ever crossed over--but there was a year it looked like they might.

Basically it's wildcard spot--but the 3rd place team automatically wins the tie breaker over a 4th place team.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Attended the Argos/Redblacks game Friday night. First game I had gone to at that stadium since maybe 1964. Our side of the stadium was reasonably full, but the opposite side, without the roof, looked dismaying like a regular Argos game, in terms of how full it was (or wasn't). Ottawa's 2nd and 3rd-string players whupped Toronto's best. So small wonder that the Argos announced they no longer needed the services of Marc Trestman the following morning. I suspect that the decision had been made, and maybe even conveyed to him, a number of games earlier. But it was late in the season to get a new coach, and difficult to play for one if you know he's a lame duck. So I don't know, but imagine, that he knew but kept it under his hat until end of the season.

He can be a terrific coach when he has a star QB, like Ray or Calvillo. But he didn't have that - at least on the field - after a few games into this season.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I thought maybe the Stamps would have given some top guys a break and let the Lions have the win last night. Having the 'bye' hasn't worked out for them the last few times. Wally would have been happy and Sask would have an extra week off to get rusty.

Bombers don't have very good luck in Sask, but if Collaros is hurt and Tate plays, it's tough to call.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Attended the Argos/Redblacks game Friday night. First game I had gone to at that stadium since maybe 1964. Our side of the stadium was reasonably full, but the opposite side, without the roof, looked dismaying like a regular Argos game, in terms of how full it was (or wasn't). Ottawa's 2nd and 3rd-string players whupped Toronto's best. So small wonder that the Argos announced they no longer needed the services of Marc Trestman the following morning. I suspect that the decision had been made, and maybe even conveyed to him, a number of games earlier. But it was late in the season to get a new coach, and difficult to play for one if you know he's a lame duck. So I don't know, but imagine, that he knew but kept it under his hat until end of the season.
> 
> He can be a terrific coach when he has a star QB, like Ray or Calvillo. But he didn't have that - at least on the field - after a few games into this season.


Add to that mix the family difficulties Trestman faced this year...it would be difficult for anyone to stay focused.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I wasn't aware of any of that. Without wishing to pry into his personal life, what sorts of things were made public? We'll hear about things like cancer scares for local sports figures, but rarely about sports figures in other cities.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jb welder said:


> I thought maybe the Stamps would have given some top guys a break and let the Lions have the win last night. Having the 'bye' hasn't worked out for them the last few times. Wally would have been happy and Sask would have an extra week off to get rusty.
> 
> Bombers don't have very good luck in Sask, but if Collaros is hurt and Tate plays, it's tough to call.


Having the bye has worked for them.
They had the bye last year as well as in 2016 & won the Western Final both times.
in 2015 they didn't have the Bye & lost the Western Final.
in 2014 they had the Bye--they won the Grey Cup that year.
How did the bye not work out for them?

They need it with all the injuries--especially at receiver--both for the extra rest to get some guys ready & get used to the newer guys.
Losing to BC earlier & to Winnipeg the previous week was a big part of why the Eskimos missed the playoffs--so a silver lining to those losses.

We'll see how it works out for them this year, but to say it hasn't worked out for them the last few times isn't the case.


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I wasn't aware of any of that. Without wishing to pry into his personal life, what sorts of things were made public? We'll hear about things like cancer scares for local sports figures, but rarely about sports figures in other cities.


https://www.theobserver.ca/sports/f...udly/wcm/95dd97bf-b790-4470-bb2b-38e3a7467c85


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for that.

I don't know if you've ever seen the Holocaust documentary epic film "Shoah", but there's a scene where the director is interviewing an elderly barber, with a customer. The barber had been forced to work in one of the concentration camps, but now lived in Jerusalem. As a lifelong barber, back in Poland, his "job" in the camp was to maintain the ruse that hair needed to be trimmed for lice prevention, so that the people streaming in off the trains would grumble, but not be alarmed enough to resist the few guards that gave them orders to go here or there. The "trim" lasted all of about 20-30 seconds, as hair was unceremoniously shaved off the women's heads. One of the women who came in was the wife of a good friend of his. The women were obliged to strip prior to their heads being shaved. The barber recalls how ashamed and embarrassed he was for the two of them to be in that situation. But he also knew she was going to be dead within the next 20 minutes, and could not say anything. It ripped his heart into shreds.

During the interview, the barber, who is shaving a customer in his shop, breaks down in tears as he recalls the events, and refuses to talk anymore. He walks away from the customer, and sits, silently, across the room. The interviewer tells him that he must say what happened; he _must_ remember. The barber waves him off. After a long silent pause of maybe 5 minutes, all captured on camera, the barber goes back to the customer, begins quietly resuming the shave and haircut, and after a few minutes starts to talk again.

I mention this not to insert dreariness into your day, but simply to note that, while we usually tend to think of personal tragedy as invading and impairing our work, we forget just how much people often rely on throwing themselves into their work as a way to escape the pain in their personal lives. Their work becomes the psychological life jacket that keeps their head above water.

Trestman's coaching may not have been inspired, but I imagine it also saved him at times.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

zontar said:


> How did the bye not work out for them?


_For me_, winning the east or the west does not matter. Playing in the Grey Cup does not mean much if you lose. So maybe just being superstitious, but the last 2 times the Stamps had the bye, they did not win the Grey Cup. This in spite of finishing as the number 1 team in the league.
Rest vs Rust, I don't know the answer.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jb welder said:


> _For me_, winning the east or the west does not matter. Playing in the Grey Cup does not mean much if you lose. So maybe just being superstitious, but the last 2 times the Stamps had the bye, they did not win the Grey Cup. This in spite of finishing as the number 1 team in the league.
> Rest vs Rust, I don't know the answer.


Good point. I used to ponder this decades ago when I watched and cared about the NHL. Rested teams came out flat in the first game or two of a series but then the rust cleared up and the rest became an advantage. The longer the series went, the better the rest benefited on the ice.

In a 'one game series', that's all thrown out. Hard to say which is the benefit. Statisticians may have the answer, I don't.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The bye itself doesn't necessarily matter. It's really more a question of which key players need the extra week or two to recover from something that might impede their play. If everyone who matters is healthy, I can't see a bye having any sort of predictable impact on the team. I suppose it is also fair to note that plenty of players in various sports have acquired injuries during practice that prevented them from being fielded. So, it can allow players who need to recover from something to do so, but can also expose other players to bonehead injuries.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Watching the Ticats-Lions playoff game at the moment. 44-0 after three quarters. I was hoping for a bit of a contest. But what the hell happened to the Lions? Did they accidentally dress their cheerleaders in pads and helmets today? I mean, it's not like the Lions got to the playoffs by only playing the Argos and Als all season. How do teams collapse like that?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jb welder said:


> _For me_, winning the east or the west does not matter. Playing in the Grey Cup does not mean much if you lose. So maybe just being superstitious, but the last 2 times the Stamps had the bye, they did not win the Grey Cup. This in spite of finishing as the number 1 team in the league.
> Rest vs Rust, I don't know the answer.


In my mind that is what they is for--to read up & get healed & prepare for he division final.
You win that & the bye week doesn't mean a thing anymore going into the Grey Cup


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Let's go Rough Riders, I mean Renegades, doh I mean Redblacks. Oh, just go Ottawa!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

That field is a joke...do you think they might have anticipated that when the league awarded Edmonton the host. A shame.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

leftysg said:


> That field is a joke...do you think they might have anticipated that when the league awarded Edmonton the host. A shame.


It did keep the players from doing what they can do--to a degree--at least it was an equal playing field mess.

And happy to see the Stamps win it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Play of the game


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, not that I'm a fan but this Grey Cup sort of slid under the radar didn't it?

Heck I didn't even know it was Grey Cup weekend until Saturday.

Generally I hear more about it in the news during the week preceding the event.

Am I just living under a rock?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Partly obscured by a rock. I find much greater coverage of the NFL than the CFL.

That said, it was a game of fingertips and toes. Normally confident runners and receivers slipped, and too many balls were tipped away or poked out of normally grip-worthy hands.

And yes, Williams' punt return probably was the turning point of the game. When you feel that you're pulling within sight of victory, and your opponents take the 20 seconds remaining in the half, and turn it into an easy touchdown, that's gotta be a backbreaker.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

So, I guess you guys out west are happy now! 

I didn't like the field conditions but it was good that Calgary won even though I was rooting for the underdogs.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When the Ottawa Renegades folded, and many of their best players ended up in Regina, I found myself rooting for the Roughriders. With the announcement today that Trevor Harris, Greg Ellingson, and Sir Vincent Rogers going to Edmonton, I may find myself rooting for the Eskimos this season.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> When the Ottawa Renegades folded, and many of their best players ended up in Regina, I found myself rooting for the Roughriders. With the announcement today that Trevor Harris, Greg Ellingson, and Sir Vincent Rogers going to Edmonton, I may find myself rooting for the Eskimos this season.


Ottawa was the biggest loser so far--but wait to see what happens.
Edmonton could have been the biggest loser, but they did make some signings.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So apparently former BC Lion Jonathan Jennings just signed as QB with the Redblacks. Honestly, it's like musical chairs, sometimes; everybody gets up and moves over a chair to another team.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> So apparently former BC Lion Jonathan Jennings just signed as QB with the Redblacks. Honestly, it's like musical chairs, sometimes; everybody gets up and moves over a chair to another team.


It does happen in the CFL--there are many who have played with almost every team--probably a bit more of it this time around


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Maybe the Redblacks will bring back Kerry Joseph. (that's a joke, folks)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Maybe the Redblacks will bring back Kerry Joseph. (that's a joke, folks)


But is it?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Maybe the Redblacks will bring back Kerry Joseph. (that's a joke, folks)


How long do you think it would be til the announcers started to call them the _Rollbacks_ ?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The Argos are pretty lame this year. I think the QB is decent but the team as a whole are missing a lot of parts. 0-4 so far.

OTOH, Winnipeg is looking great at 4-0.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That opening kickoff return for a touchdown was a spirit-breaker. You could almost see the courage waft away like a little puff of smoke in the breeze. Unless things change, the Bombers may just be the team to beat this year. Not necessarily a Bombers fan, but they deserve their turn this time around. It's been a while. They went to the Cup in 2011, as the "eastern" team. but haven't won the Cup since 1990.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Football has started? Somebitch. Guess I'll have to cruise the net and see how the Lions are doing. I think English/Aussie football is still going which is ok.. If I'm lucky it's too early for fake football.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Football has started? Somebitch. Guess I'll have to cruise the net and see how the Lions are doing. I think English/Aussie football is still going which is ok.. If I'm lucky it's too early for fake football.


we in week 6, started a while ago. Lions are doing terrible


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> we in week 6, started a while ago. Lions are doing terrible


There's still a lot of time and they're doing better than the argos and about the same as the roughriders. For this time in the season it's ok. Looks like they play the roughriders back to back (sort 0f) then have a bye and then play the ti-cats. Doesn't look like they play alberta until the end. a lot could happen by then. Not too sure where the games are, might be playing in snow. I guess I'll have to figure out how to watch a game or two on my laptop without having to put netflicks or something like that on.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Between injuries (particularly quarterbacks), player trades and free-agency, it seems to be a "team-building year" for almost everyone in the league except for Winnipeg and Hamilton.
The one thing it seems we can rely on is a couple of spectacular kick returns down the length of the field at the start of the season. It seems inevitably, players use such footage as their resumé for entry to the NFL, or at least something more lucrative than a CFL spot. Anyone remember Ezra Landry, or Diontae Spencer? Sometimes it seems as if once you see them run a kickoff back for 100 yards, that's pretty much a sign that they won't be back next season.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Is this going to be another one of those years when nearly every CFL team ends up relying on 2nd string QBs because the first-string guys are all hobbling on crutches at the sideline?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Is this going to be another one of those years when nearly every CFL team ends up relying on 2nd string QBs because the first-string guys are all hobbling on crutches at the sideline?


Certainly is looking that way--although the other QBs are not out as long as Masoli (Season ending)
Sucks for the TiCats & their fans--but let's see who they do.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The refs have generally been good about nailing roughing-the-passer. (I'd be curious to see a graph of how many yards' worth of penalties for RTP were handed out, in total, year by year.) But of course, even if it's a clean permissible tackle, people still get their ankles caught at bad angles under someone who weighs 100lbs more than them.

I would have thought we were headed for a Bombers-Cats cup, but we'll see who the "last men standing" are in a few months.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Collaros to the Argos.
Bombers are going on a losing streak, so Argos should win on Thurs. whether he plays or not.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It almost feels like grasping at straws for the Argos--and for the Riders it frees up cap space if they need to bring in other players due to injury


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Apparently Fajardo is doing a more than acceptable job, although I have to wonder what sort of backup they have if Fajardo gets concussed.
As for Collaros, he's actually going _back_ to the Argos, having started there as a backup for Ray. Just how long the Argos will have to wait for him to be well enough for field time is up in the air.

The "big" QB trades in the off-season appear not to have worked out particularly well. Reilly is certainly not turning the Lions around, and seems to be easy prey for the defensive line. Harris was never as good as Burris. Or should I say _sometimes_ as good, but inconsistent. Nichols is doing well, and is fortunate to have much of the same team to work with as last year. And Streveller is a terrific backup.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You can now stream CFL games by signing up on TSN. We don't have TV and I like watching the CFL so this is good for me.

TSN Direct: Terms and Conditions - TSN.ca


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Apparently Fajardo is doing a more than acceptable job, although I have to wonder what sort of backup they have if Fajardo gets concussed.
> As for Collaros, he's actually going _back_ to the Argos, having started there as a backup for Ray. Just how long the Argos will have to wait for him to be well enough for field time is up in the air.
> 
> The "big" QB trades in the off-season appear not to have worked out particularly well. Reilly is certainly not turning the Lions around, and seems to be easy prey for the defensive line. Harris was never as good as Burris. Or should I say _sometimes_ as good, but inconsistent. Nichols is doing well, and is fortunate to have much of the same team to work with as last year. And Streveller is a terrific backup.


Reilly has no O-Line


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Which is what makes him an easy target for the D-line.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

To prove that miracles do happen, the Argos won last night against Winnipeg. I didn't think it was possible.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

But the 37 or so people who showed up for the game probably did.
I think the hardest job in the CFL is being a cameraman or video-switcher at Argos home games, and trying to make it look like there's people in the stands.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> But the 37 or so people who showed up for the game probably did.
> I think the hardest job in the CFL is being a cameraman or video-switcher at Argos home games, and trying to make it look like there's people in the stands.


I noticed how few fans were there as well. I have a friend in N. Falls who has season tickets for the Argo's home games. She must have been ecstatic that they finally won.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well it was close in Calgary--down to last second--if any one of a number of little things had happened differently the ending could have been not as close, but that's the way it happened.
Edge of my seat kind of finish.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again: there are few sports events as consistently exciting as the last 3 minutes of a CFL game.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Am I the only one thinking that there may be some shakeups in the Redblacks later this week? Ideally, I think the blame for their poor performance this season lies in their failure to spend the money to hang onto a number of the free agents that migrated elsewhere. Realistically, though, since there is no wayback machine, blame will be attributed to current personnel rather than past decisions. Will that be coaching staff, QB, or someone else?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

This is something that affects all teams-I understand the need to protect QBs specifically especially due to their role & importance in the game.
I understand the need in general to protect players, BUT
this year the interpretation of roughing the passer has gone way overboard (& I realize they have made changes to the wording of it as well)
I've seen it called when a QB was grazed & in some cases it was questionable it was even that.
Things happen when players are flying around.

Yes, call it if it's blatant, or the player easily could have stopped, or the QB is hit several seconds after throwing the ball, or hit in a illegal manner, etc.

But just because there is (or may have been) incidental contact after the QB threw the ball-or there is or may have been incidental contact that looks like (But really isn't) a hit against the rules--don't call it.
It breaks put the flow of the game, overrules some great defensive plays downfield & threatens to take over the game.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Admittedly, roughing the passer does seem to be called on occasionally specious grounds. At the same time, I don't know what else the league can do, apart from making QBs wear those inflatable sumo-wrestler suits as protection (though that might make for an interesting game!). QBs have been falling like flies the last few years. Every season, there'll be one or two southern U.S. speedsters in dreadlocks who return a few kickoffs for a TD, and gets themselves NFL'd out of there, but QBs take a bit longer to develop and mesh with a team than some guy who knows how to run fast. So the quality of the game, and to some extent commitment of the fans (and associated ticket sales), depends a bit on continuity of QBs.

It might be worthwhile to look at the data for what circumstances result in QB injuries, though the league may have already done so. Some folks may remember that I popped a note to occasional-commentator JOck Climie a while back (2013, to be exact). Here's the full exchange:

"My humblest apologies for bugging you at work, but I had no idea how to
reach you in your TSN commentator capacity. Feel free to direct this
note, or me, elsewhere or simply ignore it, if I am being too forward.

The topic came up in discussion with buddies that this season seemed
inordinately prone to having the "marquee" CFL players out with injuries.
I posed the question to the others about whether there existed any CFL
stats on injuries that might, for example, allow one to plot, over
seasons, how many teams out of the 8 or 9 (depending on season) were able
to play their entire season with the same 1st string starting QB.

The focus is not exclusively on QBs, but more generally on pivotal players
in the team. This season, in particular, seems like the teams that
started bear little resemblance to the teams that are still playing. Of
course, human memory being what it is, we may be placing undue focus on
the current season and conveniently ignoring others, perhaps 2 years, 6
years, or 13 years back.

So, is there a resource we can consult to empirically determine if this is
a real thing?

Thanks for your time and patience. Always enjoy your cliche-free
commentary on the game."

Mark Hammer

***********************************

Interesting point. I don't think this type of stat is kept anywhere. We have a guy
at TSN who digs up interesting stats. I may have him look into this to see if it can
be demonstrated that this year is worse than most. Thanks for your thoughts. If I
come with anything useful i'll let you know.

Jock Climie"


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Those suits could be fun--although they would inhibit a QB taking off.

Cool exchange with Jock Climie.

It would be interesting to look at stats, but still flagging a player who may or may not have brushed a QB's helmet or body is ridiculous.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Hard to say in some of them but I think the various QBs had the ball in each hit except for the first one, Mia vs Pit. Not too sure if the opposing player could have stopped..


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Saturday's game between the Als and Stamps was an outstanding display of defense at its finest. The Als have come back strong from the basement they appeared to have moved into.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am impressed with the Hamilton Tiger-Cats, especially seeing they lost their starting QB to injury. They seem to be the cream of the CFL despite that.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's been a good season for them. They seem to be the team to beat this year. 
In general, it has been the year of the backup quarterback: Streveller in Winnipeg, Fajardo in Regina, Adams in Montreal, the aforementioned Evans in Hamilton, Arbuckle in Calgary. Reilly is probably the only first-string QB who has been in the entire season...although that hasn't been much use for the Lions.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> It's been a good season for them. They seem to be the team to beat this year.
> In general, it has been the year of the backup quarterback: Streveller in Winnipeg, Fajardo in Regina, Adams in Montreal, the aforementioned Evans in Hamilton, Arbuckle in Calgary. *Reilly is probably the only first-string QB who has been in the entire season...although that hasn't been much use for the Lions.*


If Reilly had had a front line that gave him a few extra seconds to throw the fall, it would have made all the difference. Why do you think Tom Brady has been so successful all these years? He has more time to throw the ball than any other QB in the league.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's the wish of every QB. 
And sometimes, even when the frnt line is set on providing that time, it simply evaporates. Ottawa seems to telegraph every play and fail to read most on the opposing team.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yesterday's game was a heartbreaker for Riderville. Winnipeg won it fair and square, never giving up the lead at any point in the game. But what might have been the tying final play being disabled by the goal post crossbar probably more than Rider fans and players could bear; right up there with the "13th man" episode in the 2009 Grey Cup.

All of that said, I'm looking forward to this year's Grey Cup. Hamilton is the odds-on favorite, given their win-loss record this year. Mind you, when you're an eastern team, you get to beat the Argos, Redblacks, and Als more frequently than western teams get the opportunity to do. I suspect that if the Ticats were a western team, their record would have probably been 12 and 6, rather than 15 and 3. But the dual-QB attack of the Bombers - a recent addition - is something to be reckoned with. So I think these are two fairly well-matched teams, with little likelihood of a blowout.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

These are the two teams I wanted to see in the Grey Cup. It is very interesting that both teams lost their starting QB yet did so well with their backups. I would sort of like to see Winnipeg win as it has been a long time for them since they have won but you couldn't help but feel bad for the one that loses. I wouldn't feel that way if one of the teams was Calgary as they have had their way in the league for a number of years now and it is time to see them sit in the wings for awhile.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My own sentiments exactly.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Go Ti Cats. Yep I am on the band wagon.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Go Bombers, I want shorts guy to be able to wear long pants again. He lost a bet the last time the BB's were in the Cup,and has been wearing only shorts since then. That's some cold snow blowing.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh yeah....THAT guy. Heard him interviewed on radio a while back. I imagine his wife is probably cheering more loudly for the BBs than he is. As I recall, she's more or less accepted his eccentricity, but would really like for him to dress "normal" again.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, Winnipeg played a marvellous game. I was hoping they would win but from the beginning to the end of the game, Hamilton was on the defensive. Final score.....33-12.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Is it just my imagination of was the Grey Cup a much bigger deal years / decades ago?

I didn’t even know it was Grey Cup weekend until Saturday.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Is it just my imagination of was the Grey Cup a much bigger deal years / decades ago?
> 
> I didn’t even know it was Grey Cup weekend until Saturday.


Mike, please get with the program.

I wouldn't really know. I like the CFL game and watch as many games as possible so I knew it was coming and read a few of the news articles about it prior to the game.

One thing I felt was different was the emotion of the Blue Bombers after winning. I don't think I have seen that kind of emotion for a long time, if ever.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Mike, please get with the program.
> 
> I wouldn't really know. I like the CFL game and watch as many games as possible so I knew it was coming and read a few of the news articles about it prior to the game.
> 
> One thing I felt was different was the emotion of the Blue Bombers after winning. I don't think I have seen that kind of emotion for a long time, if ever.



I'm not hating on the CFL or the Grey Cup, just making an observation. It seems like we heard more about the game in the weeks leading up to it years back.

But, congrats to Winnipeg and condolences to Hamilton.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> *I'm not hating on the CFL or the Grey Cup, just making an observation*. It seems like we heard more about the game in the weeks leading up to it years back.
> 
> But, congrats to Winnipeg and condolences to Hamilton.


I never imagined that was your thought at all but just an observation as you said. The "get in the program" comment was just a stab at a bit of humour.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Your right . It is a shadow of what it was back in the day. People have more options with there leisure time now. One problem right now is televised on TSN instead of CBC. Not every one has cable and not everyone wants to buy $8 beers at a bar to watch it.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Happy to see the Bombers end their drought.
Wondering what will happen with Nichols, and Evans as well.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well if one of these two teams had to win, nice to see the Bombers finally win it after 29 years (& some losses to the Stamps in the big game in that time frame.)
I can't help but wonder if the season & playoffs would have looked different had Simoni Lawrence not made that late hit against Collars way back at the start & knocked him out f the game & off the Riders so he could fins his way to the Bombers.
No late hit--and so even if Fajardo ended the season as the Rider's starter, would Collaros wound up not the Bombers?
If he didn't would the Bombers have won their regular season game & WSF against the Stamps?
Would the Riders have finished 2nd or 3rd?
It could have changed a lot int he West-and in the Grey Cup
So in a sense some justice for the late hit.

Or not.

It happened the way it happened & that won't change--but still fun to conjecture.


----------

